# floating plant id



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Can someone help me ID this floating plant. It has little plantlets that grow on the tips of the leaves.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=138


----------

